# Amazing little dog



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet segment on a JRT named Kandu, born w/o front legs. 

One Brave Little Dog


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting. A joy to watch - amazing little guy :wub:
__________
Sue


----------

